# In-N-Out Car Meet:Moorpark CA,93021



## 06SE-R_CA (Jun 16, 2011)

*Moorpark In N Out Car Meet*

Time	
Thursday, August 18 · 8:30pm - 11:30pm
*Location:* 
*In-N-Out Burger - Moorpark
856 W Los Angeles Ave
Moorpark, CA*
Created By	
Lalo S.
More Info	
theres already evo/subbi meet but i want it to expand it to a new meet of different variety of cars

*COME TO THE MEET:*
-TO CHILL
-MEET NEW PEOPLE
-LOOK AT RIDES
-SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE TAKE PICTURES OF OTHERS
-EAT IN N OUT, DEL TACO, PANDA EXPRESS, BAJA FRESH PLENTY OF FOOD AROUND
-BRING THE SCENE TO MOORPARK LOL

*RULES:*
-park properly in the parking spots
-NO BURN OUTS
-NO RACING
-NO REVING
-DONT LITER
LETS HAVE RESPECT AND NOT GET ATTENTION FROM THE COPS!
SPREAD THE WORD!


----------

